# gps



## BIGORANGE (Nov 25, 2008)

I do not own the Magellan, I am sure they are a good gps. They have been around a while. I do own a Garmin GPSMAP60Csx. IMHO Garmin is more user friendly. I have had the Garmin for two years and I love it! Before I made a decision I would at least check Garmin and read some reviews.


----------



## Downsea (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought the same as Bigorange so it would work with Google Earth. I remember reading that the Triton 400 won't work with Google Earth. If that makes any difference to you.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

It dosnt but I dont have 450.00 to spend on one. How about the Etrax Venture HC with Topo U.S. 2008? Got one today at Dicks Sporting good for 100.00 on after thanksgiving sale. Im not opening it till I find out if its good , but grabed it cause it said it was normally 200.00


----------



## BIGORANGE (Nov 25, 2008)

For $100.00 the etrex venture Hc is a good deal. I have seen the MAP60Csx for as low as $299.00. I realize this is $200.00 dollars more but I believe it is well worth the additional money for the compass, expandable memory with micro sd card,a and gets great reception. I dont even lose my signal while hunting with my gps in a backpack. If I were you I would call Garmin customer service and ask their recommendation at 1-800-800-1020. They are a big help. If the Venture meets your needs $100.00 sounds good. Garmin for sure makes the best IMHO. Hope this helps!!


----------

